# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Why only 3 doctors in turkey are IAHRS members?

## farsanUK

Turkey is the go to place for transplantation. Everyone you speak to in UK advises to go turkey - they've either had it done themselves or they know someone who has gone turkey to do it. 

And from all the thousands of people who go there per year from the UK alone yet only 3 doctors are IAHRS members??? can someone explain please....because all these people cant be just going to these 3 doctors because their prices are astronomical compared to the rest of turkey.

----------


## PayDay

You should listen to The Bald Truth Show. Spencer and Joe explain it all the time. It seems like more doctors apply for IAHRS membership from Turkey than any place in the world and they are all rejected because they are offering substandard, unsupervised hair transplant mills.

----------


## farsanUK

Yes i listened to the bald truth show and was very useful to know this. I will definitely go to turkey and stick to 1 of of the 3 doctors on iahrs- Dr koray erdogan,  Dr civas or hakan dogany.

----------

